# Input - New HVLP unit?



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone.

My Fuji Gold is acting so/so right now, so I'm thinking about possibly buying another HVLP unit (turbine) and want some input. The fuji was good to me, still is, but it's got a problem with sealing (replaced plastic liner, ring, next thing would be the actual metal cup). The unit itself use to run real quiet, but now is fairly noisy.

I'm thinking about the Capspray 115, Titan. Any thoughts vs Graco's unit? I'm also looking at getting the transfer pump and possibly the power cart accessories for it as well. Has anyone had any experience with these? 

I'm not looking to go cheap, I'm looking for a work horse. 
Edit: Something that runs quiet is a big plus, but not absolutely necessary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Very happy with my 115. It came with the transfer pump but I haven't even used it yet. Keep telling myself I will on the next job...wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Damon! How is the sound for you? Real noisy or more like a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Let me know what you guys think:

So far their quoting me:
Capspray 115 - $1,400.00
Free Gravity Gun 
Transfer Pump - $500 or so
Power Cart $770

Any thoughts?


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Let me know what you guys think:
> 
> So far their quoting me:
> Capspray 115 - $1,400.00
> ...


I think right now you have a choice of the free gravity gun OR the transfer pump. I'm pretty intrigued by the transfer pump, just not sure how often it would be useful. Capspray has been a great machine for me. In fact, all of my Titan equipment has been awesome.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

finaltouch0 said:


> I think right now you have a choice of the free gravity gun OR the transfer pump. I'm pretty intrigued by the transfer pump, just not sure how often it would be useful. Capspray has been a great machine for me. In fact, all of my Titan equipment has been awesome.


Oh heck yeah, I'll take the transfer pump free any day. Not only does it cost more than the gravity gun, but it's more useful too for what I do.

For me the transfer pump would be useful for staining wood work. Do you all know if its possible to not use the cup? I'm not sure 100% how it works, I'm assuming it goes directly from the "can" to the "gun"? If so that would be even better, I could fill the cup with clear and the pump with waterbased stain. Be in and out in no time. If it works that way.

Glad to know that people are having good experiences with this capspray stuff, makes me feel better about possibly buying it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Let me know what you guys think:
> 
> So far their quoting me:
> Capspray 115 - $1,400.00
> ...


I got mine last year for about $1500 from the SW pro show. Came with the transfer pump. 
Noise is not to bad. It's not quiet, but not terrible. I used to have an accuspray turbine which was louder. 
Not sure what the power cart is but I'm pretty sure you don't need it. 

The transfer pump attaches right to the turbine and the turbine powers it. It sucks the paint and sends it thorough a 30' fluid hose to the gun. You disconnect the cup, so you can hold at any angle etc. 
you also don't need to thin your materials quite as much because you are only using the air to atomize, not to push the paint from the cup to the gun. 
Had mine for almost a year and still haven't used the transfer pump! I think I have a decent size trim job coming up. I'll force myself to hook it up and use it, damn the extra cleaning time!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

From what I understand the transfer pump lets you spray up to 1 gallon. And the cart allows you to shoot 2.5 gallons. 

I use the hvlp gun for all kinds of stuff not just paint, mostly stain work because everything has to be so precise or you can really ruin a job quickly. But I have used it to shoot enamel paint before (pro classic) and comes out looking good too. 

The reason why I was looking for the extra capacity is A.) If I ever needed it I would already have it. but also B.) if I get my stilts like I plan on getting, it would become a real pain to reload the gun if I was doing any over head work (ceilings). I.E. tongue and groove ceilings (stained/top coated).

I have a 395 AAA Graco, but I just don't trust the darn thing yet and my experience with it was so/so, but that was with the FF switch tips. I bought the hopper and conversion kit for flat tips, but I don't know if I can get the same kind of mist I need that the HVLP can easily put out. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning, because I have to stain some stuff and my hvlp gun is out of commission. Hence this thread about buying a new one. lol :/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> From what I understand the transfer pump lets you spray up to 1 gallon. And the cart allows you to shoot 2.5 gallons.
> 
> I use the hvlp gun for all kinds of stuff not just paint, mostly stain work because everything has to be so precise or you can really ruin a job quickly. But I have used it to shoot enamel paint before (pro classic) and comes out looking good too.
> 
> ...


Not sure how big a container you can pump out of, but I don't think you're limited to one gallon. You can actually get extra hose at Lowes etc and cut to desired length. 
Power cart seems like more stuff to haul around. The transfer pump is powered by the turbine. Just checked it out online. The power cart has another compressor on board. Sounds like more of a hassle really. Might as well go aaa at that point IMO.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I never thought about extra hose. I think I'll skip the cart for now and just do the transfer pump and see how that works out, if I need more I might be able to fiddle with the hose or look at the cart again.

I agree, I thought the triple A once you get to that point. I'm just not sure about shading and control with the triple A unit. My first experience with it wasn't good at all, but I have yet to try the flat tip trick. I have it just haven't had time to play with it. Who knows, maybe it'll be just as good as the HVLP gun, but my money has always been my HVLP gun....so...it's a critical tool for me to still have.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally used my, 115 yesterday and the day before . I am pissed . I never got no transfer pump or extra gun option . The gun is just stellar ! Ran some Kelly Moore 1920 hybrid wb enamel . 
Really didn't reduce that much either 4 needle set


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Finally used my, 115 yesterday and the day before . I am pissed . I never got no transfer pump or extra gun option . The gun is just stellar ! Ran some Kelly Moore 1920 hybrid wb enamel .
> Really didn't reduce that much either 4 needle set


What'd you pay for it? There's probably no free lunch. I haven't used my transfer pump yet, though I have a job next week I plan on finally busting it out for. Hopefully it's not ruined since I shot water through it a few months ago and never flushed it with thinner or pump saver. That would totally bite if it was. Guess ill find out soon enough.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I think it was around 1500 

2 needle sets , max elite gun and cup .


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Terry, those doors turned out really nice.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice doors. 

Yeah I finally bought it and used it, Capspray 115. Pretty good unit, way different than the fuji, more options. The only thing I think they could add is an air shut off valve where it connect to the gun, that's a nice feature to be able to leave the unit running and unplug the gun from the hose without having to shut the whole thing off (climbing up/down ladders etc.).

Overall, awesome!! I like the fact that you can adjust the air option whereas the other gun I had you could only change the fluid delivery, but not the air. Kinda a cool option.

When this house is done I'll have to post some pictures. Wood work in this house is awesome! 

Edit: Got transfer pump and 115 unit, just a hair over $2k for the whole setup. The only needle set I don't have is #2, has everything else so not bad lol. Go sherwin!!


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Nice doors.
> 
> Yeah I finally bought it and used it, Capspray 115. Pretty good unit, way different than the fuji, more options. The only thing I think they could add is an air shut off valve where it connect to the gun, that's a nice feature to be able to leave the unit running and unplug the gun from the hose without having to shut the whole thing off (climbing up/down ladders etc.).
> 
> ...


----------

